# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Hậu Giang

## Meoluoi9x

*Di Chuyển
*
Phần di chuyển này mình chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Sài Gòn sau đó sẽ đi các tỉnh, các bạn ở nơi khác thì chịu khó tham khảo thêm.

Hầu hết việc di chuyển ở khu vực miền Tây đều di chuyển bằng Ôtô. Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Hậu Giang như: 

Xe MAI LINH Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Vị Thanh: Bến xe Vị Thanh ĐT (0711)6271271.


*Lưu Trú*

Nhớ gọi điện đặt trước để tránh tình trạng đến Hậu Giang du lịch mà không có phòng để ở.

Khu vực trung tâm Hậu Giang gồm các tuyến đường sau, các bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển nhé: Trần Hưng Đạo, Lê Lợi, 30/4, 3/2, ...

Khu vực trung tâm Hậu Giang gồm các tuyến đường sau, các bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển nhé: Trần Hưng Đạo, Lê Lợi, 30/4, 3/2, ...

Một Số Khách Sạn, Nhà nghỉ Trên Địa Bàn Thành Phố Vị Thanh

Khách Sạn Bông Sen
Địa chỉ liên hệ: 60 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.5, thành phố Vị Thanh, Hậu Giang
Điện thoại:07113.600 123

Nhà khách Tỉnh Ủy Hậu Giang
Địa chỉ liên hệ: Nguyễn Công Trứ, P.1, thành phố Vị Thanh, Hậu Giang
Điện thoại: 07113.581 806

Khách sạn An Phương
Địa chỉ: 58 Nguyễn Công Trứ, P.1, Tp. Vị Thanh
Điện thoại: 3582 220   

Khách sạn Tư Long
Địa chỉ: 995 Hùng Vương, QL 1A, P.Ngã Bảy, Tp. Vị Thanh
Điện thoại: 3866 020

Nhà khách Tỉnh Uỷ
Địa chỉ: Nguyễn Công Trứ, Tp. Vị Thanh
Điện thoại: 3581 806   

Nhà nghỉ Huỳnh Tuơi
Địa chỉ: Đường 3 Tháng 2, Tp. Vị Thanh
Điện thoại: 3876 776

Thanh Hương: 45 Hải Thượng Lãn Ông, TX Vị Thanh - Điện thoại: 0711 3876361     

*Ăn Uống*

Quán Hậu Giang trên đường 3/2, đây là quán ăn nổi tiếng nhất vùng này với món đặc sản "cá thát lát tẩm gia vị", "Canh chua mẻ"

Thác Lác Cườm (đặc sản Hậu Giang) món này được nhiều thực khách cho rằng ngon nhất chỉ ở Cửa hàng số 5 đường Nguyễn Công Trứ - thị xã Vị Thanh.

Nhà Hàng Hậu Giang
Địa chỉ : 33 – 35 Đường 3/2, P.5, Tx. Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3876.360


Nhà Hàng Huỳnh Tươi
Địa chỉ : 3/2 Đường 3/2 KV3, P.5, Tx. Vị Thanh, Hậu Giang - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3876.776

Nhà Hàng An Phương
Địa chỉ : 58 Nguyễn Công Trứ, P.1, Tx. Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3582.220

Quán cơm Bà Út
Địa chỉ : Đường 3/2, KV2, Phường 5 Tx.Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3876.868

Quán cơm Lê Các
Địa chỉ : Số 51 –Trưng Nhị, KV2, P1,Tx Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.2228.141

Khu chợ ăn uống
Địa chỉ : Đường Trưng Trắc - Trưng Nhị, KV2, P1, Tx. Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang

Quán Sơn Ca
Địa chỉ : Đường Ngô Quốc Trị, KV3, P5, Tx.Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3580.586

Quán Rạch Giá
Địa chỉ : Số 185A – Trần Ngọc Quế, KV6, P3, Tx.Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.6271.665

Quán Về Nguồn
Địa chỉ : Số 201- Trần Ngọc Quế, KV6 – P3 – Tx.Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3870.818

Quán Cây Sa Kê
Địa chỉ : Hẻm 147, KV6, P3, Tx.Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3600.190

Quán Nga Muội
Địa chỉ : Số 59, Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, P3 Tx.Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.6260.079

Quán Huy Hoàng
Địa chỉ : Số 19 – Trần Ngọc Quế, KV6 – P3 – Tx.Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3876.716

Quán Hương Việt
Địa chỉ : Số 69 - Trần Ngọc Quế, KV6, P3, Tx.Vị Thanh - Hậu Giang
Điện thoại : 0711.3876.033

*Địa điểm vui chơi*

*Khu du lịch sinh thái Tây Đô*

Nằm dọc tỉnh lộ 61, theo hướng về TX Vị Thanh, thuộc địa bàn huyện Phụng Hiệp. Khu du lịch sinh thái Tây Đô là điểm du lịch vườn lớn với 20 ha diện tích hoa viên cây cảnh, vườn cây trái xum xuê quả ngọt, ao hồ thoáng mát, cùng với các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí đa dạng và phong phú như du thuyền: câu cá, tản bộ hóng mát, đờn ca tài tử, xem chim thú, tham quan đảo khỉ, vườn cây cảnh bonsai... Đặc biệt, có các khu nhà rông thoáng mát và đầy đủ tiện nghi.

*Khu du lịch sinh thái, văn hóa, lịch sử Căn cứ Tỉnh ủy Cần Thơ*

Còn gọi là căn cứ Bà Bái, nằm ở địa phận ấp Phương Quới xã Phương Bình, huyện Phụng Hiệp, tỉnh Hậu Giang. Toàn bộ khu di tích được xây dựng trên đất vườn rộng khoảng 6 ha và được bao bọc bởi: Kinh xáng Lái Hiếu, kinh Cả Cường, kinh Cũ, kinh Bà Bái. Khu di tích bao gồm hội trường và nhiều láng trại, hầm tránh pháo, ở đây đã diễn ra các cuộc hội nghị quan trọng của tỉnh ủy Cần Thơ thời kháng chiến. Nơi đây đã trở thành một điểm du lịch trở về “ chiến trường xưa” hấp dẫn du khách. 

*Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Lung Ngọc Hoàng*

Lung Ngọc Hoàng là tên gọi một vùng trũng, ngập nước nổi tiếng thuộc xã Phương Bình huyện Phụng Hiệp. Vùng này trước kia lầy lội, xung quanh toàn lau sậy um tùm, giờ đây đã có đường tráng nhựa phẳng phiu, cây xanh rợp bóng xa xa là những cánh rừng tràm với một màu xanh quyến rũ. Đây là khu bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học quý hiếm.

Thảm thực vật nơi đây mang nét đặc thù hoang dã, bởi các loài thực vật ngập nước theo mùa với những thủy vật giàu có và phong phú như rắn, rùa, các loài chim nước và cá nước ngọt nổi tiếng.

Lung Ngọc Hoàng ngoài những màu xanh thơ mộng của rừng tràm, còn có màu xanh quyến rủ của mía, lúa, tre, trúc, của những dòng kinh và cả tiếng cúm núm gọi đồng. Bao đời nay, Lung Ngọc Hoàng nổi tiếng là một “rún cá” và một “vựa rắn”. Các loại cá chủ yếu là: cá lóc, cá rô, cá bông, trê trắng, thát lát, lươn, cua đinh, ba ba, rùa, rắn..các loại rất đa dạng của miền Tây Nam Bộ; Ngoài ra, còn có nhiều loại chim như diều xám, diều lửa, cò, le le, quắm đen, trích, cúm núm, vạc,…Đặc biệt là một hệ thực vật đa dạng, một quần thể động vật vô cùng phong phú gồm 206 loài, hấp dẫn nhất là chim nước với 135 loài. 

*Chợ nổi Phụng Hiệp*

Chợ nổi Phụng Hiệp là chợ nổi lớn nhất vùng ĐBSCL, đây là nơi hội tụ của bảy nhánh sông mang những tên mộc mạc: Cái Côn, Búng Tàu, Mang Cá, Sóc Trăng, Lái Hiếu, Xẻo Môn, Xẻo Dong. Việc mua bán nông sản nơi đây tấp nập, sầm uất trên xuồng, ghe cùng với cách tiếp thị mộc mạc nhưng rất độc đáo và ấn tượng. Từ chợ nổi, du khách sẽ được cập bến để lên chợ rắn. Cái tên chợ rắn Ngã Bảy cũng đã rất quen thuộc với du khách quốc tế. Đến tham quan chợ rắn, du khách sẽ được mời uống rượu rắn và được xem những màn biểu diễn múa rắn rất mạo hiểm. Chợ Ngã Bảy quanh năm có rắn, rùa, chim, sóc, kỳ đà … phục vụ du khách.

*Khu du lịch sinh thái Tầm Vu*

Nằm ở xã Tân Phú Thạnh thuộc huyện Châu Thành A, đây là một khu du lịch xanh với những nét bản sắc văn hóa, truyền thống của địa phương, nhiều nhóm động vật quý hiếm và một hệ sinh thái cây ăn trái nhiệt đới phong phú. Đến đây bạn còn được tìm hiểu về chiến thắng lịch sử Tầm Vu và những phong tục tập quán của người dân miền Tây Nam Bộ. 

*Khu sinh thái rừng tràm chim Vị Thủy*

Khu rừng Tràm Vị Thủy thuộc xã Vĩnh Tường, huyện Vị Thủy, có diện tích 200 ha, trước đây do Nông trường Cờ Đỏ quản lý, khai thác, nay thuộc đất công do tỉnh Hậu Giang quản lý. Hiện nay có nhiều dự án đầu tư, nhiều công trình đang thực hiện nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận tiện để hình thành một khu du lịch sinh thái. 

*Khu du lịch sinh thái, văn hóa, lịch sử Long Mỹ*

Đến với Long Mỹ bạn có thể tận mắt nhìn thấy một màu xanh bạt ngàn rừng tràm, bần. Hai loài cây đã gắn bó với đất Long Mỹ gần 200 năm. Trong kháng chiến, Long Mỹ là căn cứ cách mạng của khu Tây Nam Bộ.

Đến với Long Mỹ, du khách sẽ có dịp ghé thăm Đền thờ Bác Hồ ở xã Lương Tâm do Đảng bộ và nhân dân Long Mỹ lập nên từ năm Bác mất. Vượt qua khói lửa đạn bom, đền thờ vẫn vững vàng như tấm lòng kiên trung của người dân nơi đây đối với Đảng, với Bác Hồ. Long Mỹ còn có khu di tích “ Chiến thắng 75 lượt tiểu đoàn địch” tại xã Vĩnh Viễn được xây dựng trên diện tích gần 2 ha. Đến đây, đập vào mắt du khách đầu tiên là một tượng đài cao 8m nằm ngay trung tâm di tích. Sau lưng tượng đài là một lá dừa nước cao 20 m, biểu tượng của vùng Long Mỹ sẽ là đỉnh cao thu hút khách từ xa. 

Bên cạnh tượng đài là một bức tranh hoành tráng, chạm nổi dài 20 m, cao 4 m với nhiều nhóm tượng cao to, nhỏ thể hiện 3

thứ quân và 3 mũi giáp công. Cùng nhiều sự kiện tiêu biểu khác của chiến tranh, nhân dân ghi lại và thể hiện trên phù điêu. Đặc biệt, hàng rào phía trước khu di tích được thể hiện bằng 75 cây súng Mỹ cắm xuống đất, với 75 nón sắt Mỹ đội trên, dấu ấn gục ngã của Mỹ và tay sai, gây ấn tượng khó quên.

Vào bên trong khu di tích, có phòng trưng bày với diện tích khoảng 250 m2, ghi lại bằng hình ảnh, hiện vật, họa... về các cuộc chiến tranh diễn ra trên địa bàn rộng như trận đánh tiêu diệt phân chi khu Cái Nai, yếu khu Quang Phong, diệt đồn Rọc Dứa, Cái Sơn, Cái Cao... và nhiều hiện vật thể khối có giá trị khác.
Đến với Long Mỹ, du khách còn có dịp ghé thăm vườn cò độc đáo được hình thành từ năm 1986 tại xã Xà Phiên với hàng chục ngàn cò các loại và trên 30 loài chim đặc trưng của vùng sông nước Nam Bộ.

Sau khi ôn lại các chiến công hào hùng của quân và dân Hậu Giang, du khách có thể ghé thăm những vườn bưởi Năm Roi trĩu quả của Phú Hữu hay những vườn quýt đường của Long Trị. Hoặc len lỏi qua các kênh rạch nhỏ để đến các rẫy khóm để thưởng thức vị ngọt ngào của Khóm Cầu Đúc.

Ghé qua Hậu Giang du khách có thể được thưởng thức hương vị đậm đà, thơm ngon của Cháo lòng Cái Tắc, hương vị đặc trưng không nơi nào có được. Hay không thưởng thức qua món cá thát lát coi như thiếu sót lớn. Hầu hết các nhà hàng, tiệm ăn lớn ở Hậu Giang đều có các món ăn được chế biến từ cá thát lát. Hầu hết các khách du lịch khi đến Hậu Giang đều cho rằng “Đi du lịch Hậu Giang mà không ăn được cá thát lát cườm coi như thiếu sót lớn”. 

*Khu di tích tỉnh ủy Hậu Giang* 

Khu di tích tỉnh ủy Hậu Giang ở xã Phú Hữu nằm trên địa phận rạch Ngã Lá, địa danh này đi vào thơ ca như những huyền thoại bất khuất của người dân Hậu Giang, đi liền với những chiến công lịch sử chói lọi như Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Tổng nổi dậy tết mậu Thân, Tổng nổi dậy mùa xuân 1975, nơi này cũng sản sinh ra nhiều anh hùng dân tộc vĩ đại như Trần Phú Hữu, Trần Phú Nghĩa,...

*Di tích Nam kỳ khởi nghĩa*

Di tích Nam Kỳ khởi nghĩa thuộc xã Phú Hữu A trước đây được xây dựng bên kia bờ sông Phú Lễ thuộc xã Phú Hữu, trước trường Phổ thông trung học Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, chỗ này cũng là nơi có đình thần thờ anh hùng dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực, hàng năm được dân chúng tổ chức rất lớn, giới trẻ nơi đây rất thích các hoạt động văn hoá này, họ hưởng ứng tích cực bằng cách đi vận động các mạnh thường quân đóng góp kinh phí tổ chức lễ hội. Khu di tích Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa hiện nay được xây dựng lại trên bờ sông đối diện khu di tích cũ, gần UBND xã Phú Hữu A, chợ Mái Dầm. 

*Trụ sở Liên hiệp đình chiến Nam bộ*

Trụ sở uỷ ban Liên Hợp Đình Chiến Nam Bộ thuộc ấp Châu Thành A, thị trấn Phụng Hiệp, huyện Phụng Hiệp, tỉnh Hậu Giang. Đây là trung tâm của hai điểm tập kết Cần Thơ và Cà Mau. Trụ sở là một ngôi nhà của ông Hà Văn Phú – chủ tiệm chụp hình ở chợ Phụng Hiệp – ngôi nhà ông được xây dựng năm 1928. 
Toàn khu di tích được xây dựng trên diện tích 1.635 m2. Từ ngoài nhìn vào trước cửa trụ sở có một bảng lớn. Trước trụ sở chính có hai cột cờ. Phía trái trụ sở là khu nhà sàn bán kiên cố được xây dựng theo kiểu chữ U, nhà của lực lượng bảo vệ phái đoàn Việt Nam. Dưới mé sông trước ngôi nhà sàn là một cầu tàu bằng gỗ để chiếc tàu Hoà Bình của phái đoàn Việt Nam cập bến.

Ủy ban Liên hợp đình chiến Nam bộ bao gồm hai phân liên khu: Phân Liên khu miền Đông đóng ở căn cứ Dương – Minh – Châu và Phân Liên khu miền Tây đóng ở Cái Tàu, Cà Mau. Uỷ ban Liên hợp đình chiến Nam bộ có một vai trò và ý nghĩa quan trọng, đánh dấu bước lịch sử vẻ vang của cách mạng Việt Nam trong những năm kháng chiến.

“Khu trù mật Vị Thanh - Hỏa Lựu, di tích tội ác Mỹ - Diệm tàn sát đồng bào”và Di tích lịch sử Địa điểm Chiến thắng Vàm Cái Sình ở  phường 7, thị xã Vị Thanh.

Chính tại nơi đây cách nay 55 năm (ngày 20-12-1952), đội thủy lôi Đại đội 4053 Tiểu đoàn 410 phối hợp với Tỉnh đội Cần Thơ đánh chìm chiếc tàu chiến bằng sắt của Pháp, tiêu diệt trên 400 tên địch trong đó có một quan tư Pháp.
Ngày 2-5-2004 trong khi nạo vét sông xáng Xà No tại khu vực cầu Cái Sình, Công ty Nạo vét và Xây dựng đường thủy 1 (thuộc Tổng Công ty Xây dựng đường thủy) phát hiện và trục vớt được xác chiếc tàu trên (khoảng 3,5 tấn).


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hậu Giang* - *tour du lich Hau Giang
*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hậu Giang click vào *du lịch Hậu Giang* - *du lich Hau Giang*

----------

